# shogun, having problems, anyone know?



## Peanot (7 April 2008)

I know its not horsey but I do have to pull a trailer so it sort of is....   I have a Mitsubishi Shogun 3.2 DID.  Just over the last few days I have been experiencing loss of power then as I am putting my foot down, black smoke coming out of the exhaust.  
Does anyone have any ideas? 
Please dont let it be a turbo thing or a big engine job......


----------



## Baileyhoss (7 April 2008)

have a look on www.pocuk.co.uk

it's the pajero (same thing) owners club and it's great.  

Fi x


----------



## BigRed (7 April 2008)

Turbo is usually white smoke.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (7 April 2008)

Hiya, loss of power especially when youre putting your foot down sounds like a turbo problem unfortunately, and if its chucking out grey/black smoke then its burning oil.  Best get it checked out to see if there something can be done to save the turbo going completely.

Sorry to be negative, this recently happened to hubby's xtrail and that what it was apparently.

Fingers crossed for you that its nothing serious tho, I have the same shogun which I use to tow with and its fab.

Luv Jayne xx


----------



## Demolition_Derby (7 April 2008)

Get a Landrover.....


----------



## Peanot (7 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Get a Landrover.....   
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I had one of these last year, TD5, and I really prefer the shoguns.  I didnt like the TD5 as it was so heavy and clumsy and they are always in 4wd whereas the shogun is 2 of 4wd. This is just my opinion and I think that you are either a LR or Mitsubishi person.


----------



## Peanot (7 April 2008)

Hubby has just got back from taking it to our local mechanic and he thinks it might be sh1t in the fuel or filter so is ordering a fuel filter in.  He doesnt seem to think that it is the turbo or head or anything dodgy like that.  Thank heavens.  Hopefully he will be right, he is quite good and not OTT with the prices either.


----------



## Dressagebabe (7 April 2008)

don't push it too fast until you get it looked at, we have same model and have blown the head twice with same symptoms, 1st time under warranty then just out of warranty even though the garage said it is probably a fault with the car and not the way we have driven it, cost us £2500 for re-build.


----------



## Pedantic (7 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Get a Landrover.....   
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Genuine off roader, more time in the garage off road than on.


----------



## Crazy_Caz (7 April 2008)

Hiya

Hubby is a mechanic..... used to work for Land Rover for years and now owns a Pajero and I have a Shogun !  (which tells ya something!)

Can you tell us the year of your vehicle?  

It could possible be a blocked fuel filter which would cause lack of power or dirty or blocked air filter causes black smoke....

Depends on the year of the vehicle as to whether it has electronic injectors.....


----------



## Law (7 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Get a Landrover.....   
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Genuine off roader, more time in the garage off road than on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The garage I use said the same thing


----------



## Cuffey (8 April 2008)

When I had loss of power with LR it was the fuel pump


----------

